# Oh god, here's another noob.



## Carpe_noctem (May 15, 2008)

Hello all,
So, to start off, I drive a 1989 240SX. It's not a bad car, got it mostly because I could never seem to find any 240's with a decent body on it. Well, the engine has about 209k miles on it and runs decently enough. I believe I can feel the transmission starting to go... It takes a few seconds to catch when i change from drive to reverse, etc... 

Well, at some point I plan on swapping out the engine and tranny for an SR20 and a 5-speed. Since I don't have the time to do it myself I'm more than likely going to take it to a shop for all of this. Has anyone in here switched the engine and done an auto-to-manual conversion? What's the ballpark price?

Also, I really wanna change out the exhaust soon, probably before the engine swap... Waste of time? Bad idea?

I'm going to have to replace so much of this car under the hood and suspension wise that any pointers for a beginner would be great. Once done, this will be the ONLY decent car I've owned so far. I'd much rather it be a 240 than anything else.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*well*

if your looking for the fully built tomei sr20 and switching from auto to manual and doing suspension, along with getting the computers and wiring harness, sr20 trans, your gonna spend about 25gs on a good reliable setup for all that shit. but then again your gonna be pushing around 400 horses to your rear wheels. 

The cheap way is to buy a used sr20 not built, used manual transmission and used coilovers. Pretty much everything off of craigslist and your still going to spend just under 10 g's. 

im working on going for the expensive way while i spend a year at AAI. or known as Arizona Automotive Institute. trying to get a job with Nissan then one day start racing. (if i work for Nissan then i can test drive a 09 GTR)


----------



## Carpe_noctem (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I figure that overall I'm going to be spending anywhere from 10g-15g. Why buy a brand new car when I can have a sexy 240 right?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The SR20DET is NOT emissions legal in the U.S. Since you live in California, you'll fail emissions inspection unless you have some very good friends that can get the car through inspection.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*HAHA*

if your in socal near San Diego just talk to me i know a few people and itll only cost ya around 200.


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah i for got to hook up a hose from the exhaust manifold to the air filter for the aiv and failed the inspection. they asked what engine i had so i told them and they now wave the visual inspection for me and just do the sniff. I was very lucky. so each time i go to do my emissions i have to bring a paper saying i'm exempt and if and when i go to sell my car i send the paper off with the buyer. it was a close one. be sure you get it looking as close to legal as possible and hope the shop understands.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Omerta11023 said:


> if your in socal near San Diego just talk to me i know a few people and itll only cost ya around 200.


virginia is just as bad as cali. i gotta hook up also. thats the only way i can get my car on the road


----------



## Carpe_noctem (May 15, 2008)

*hmm, well...*

Well then, would KA pass? I haven't even started pricing those.
How much do those generally run? Is it easy to find a low mileage one?

Oh, and I'm up near San Francisco, so, a little far from So Cal. 


[EDIT] Oh, and maybe someone can help me... So, my current engine runs O.K. and all but after I've driven it for a few minutes and I stop at a light or put it in park the engine starts revving up and down. It is so bad sometimes that the engine will kill itself because it goes so low. Turning on the A/C only exacerbates the problem. I have been in heavy traffic at a red light and it goes green and I give it gas only to find out that its dead. 

Which brings me to another problem... I believe it is the starter, but 30% of the time when I go to start my car it clicks but won't even try to turn over. Usually if I try it a few times I can get it going. Problem is that people in traffic don't want to wait for me to sweet talk my car into turning over. [/EDIT]


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*well*

you may be able to build your KA that you have, it just matters if you have the sohc or dohc. i wouldnt bother with the sohc, but if you do have the Dohc 16 valve 240 then your good. just rebuild the engine throw a new air intake kit on it then port and polish your intake manifold, headers, bigger cams and stronger valve springs, catback exhaust system, new downpipes and gutted cat, new pistons and rods, etc....... 


if you have the sohc then i would recommend gettin a lower milage 91 to 94 dohc ka24de, and do what i said just above.


----------



## Carpe_noctem (May 15, 2008)

Cool, sounds great. Dumb question since I am new to working on cars. How do I differentiate between the two, SOHC and DOHC?

Btw, responses like that show me why I love this forum way more than that damn Streetfire.net

This forum rules!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The SOHC motor uses only one cam with hydraulic valve lifters which operate three valves per cylinder. The DOHC motor uses two cams with solid valve lifters which operate four valves per cylinder.

When you look at the two motors, the DOHC has the spark plugs going through the top of the valve cover, while the SOHC has the plugs by the exhaust ports.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*.*



















Top image is the Ka24e (SOHC)

Bottom Image is Ka24de (DOHC)


----------



## Carpe_noctem (May 15, 2008)

Omerta11023 said:


> Top image is the Ka24e (SOHC)
> 
> Bottom Image is Ka24de (DOHC)



*sigh* The top one is mine. I guess I have the SOHC.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*ok*

so invest on finding a used ka24de or sr20 and build that motor


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

my bro has got some buddies from shutoko engineering that can smog it for 200 per two years. they are in city of industry. if you dont plan on doing something like that, you should put a gutted cat if it doesnt have one and a dummy egr system so it will visually pass smog. also if you have an aftermarket turbo make sure you have a custom heat shield made for it. if the cops know anything they will send you to a smog referee for that. good luck.


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Carpe_noctem said:


> Well then, would KA pass? I haven't even started pricing those.
> How much do those generally run? Is it easy to find a low mileage one?
> 
> Oh, and I'm up near San Francisco, so, a little far from So Cal.
> ...



sorry for posting a little too much but yes the KA will pass. it is a USDM motor. i don't mean like ford but here in America it comes stock from the factory on 240s.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

My KA-t passes emissions every time.....An SR swap for 10K good lord if I had that to throw at my KA-t I would have 5-600HP and a all the accessories I could ever want...Seriously guys do the research...Too many people go I want an SR because (_________) fill in the blank.. If you want a cheaper build and just as much horse power if not more. Go KA-T check out KA-t.org Turbo240.com you can get a fully forged motor for half the cost of an SR with the same capabilities and the swapping costs. Of course its a matter of choice. But with the costs of an SR swap for only an extra 50Hp from stock and the emissions issues state to state smart money says KA-t...But do the research for your self.


----------

